# Άρτεμις, από πού έρχεται η λέξη;



## Ihatemithous (Oct 10, 2012)

Έψαχνα την ετυμολογία της λέξης Άρτεμη (Άρτεμις) αφού μου κίνησε την περιέργεια ως συνήθως ένας καβγάς. 
Στον http://el.scribd.com/doc/6485717/-Hofmann σελ. 28 φαίνεται να διατηρεί τις αμφιβολίες του για την ετυμολογία. Θέτει σαν αρκετά πιθανή για τη λέξη αρτεμής το άρτια τέμνων, αλλά θεωρεί ότι δύσκολα συσχετίζεται με το Άρτεμις. 

Έχω δύο ερωτήματα. Μήπως κανείς ξέρει την ετυμολογία της λέξης ή έστω μπορεί να κάνει κάποια καλή υπόθεση;
Επειδή μερικές φορές η ετυμολογία μπορεί να είναι Ελληνική αλλά η λέξη να έχει ξενική καταγωγή (όπως ο Εύξεινος), ξέρουμε την καταγωγή της λέξης;


----------



## sarant (Oct 10, 2012)

Η λέξη υπάρχει στα μυκηναϊκά. Σύμφωνα με το ετυμολογικό του Chantraine, πιθανότερη είναι η μικρασιατική προέλευση και όλες οι ελληνικές ετυμολογίες στηρίζονται σε λογοπαίγνια, λέει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Η σχέση της Άρτεμης / Αρτέμιδος με τον _αρτεμή_ οφείλεται σε παρετυμολογία. Μια θεωρία (στον Πάπυρο) αναφέρει ότι ίσως προέρχεται από το _αρταμώ_ «κομματιάζω», αλλά δεν ξέρω πού έχει βασιστεί. Το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα και ότι οι καταβολές της είναι προελληνικές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Ο Εύξεινος έχει ξένη καταγωγή;


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Να το αντιγράψω από τον Πάπυρο, που είναι εύκολο:

*εύξεινος*
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Η καταγωγή τής ονομασίας δεν είναι ελληνική. Οφείλεται σε παρετυμολογία ενός ιρανικής προελεύσεως επιθέτου (πρβλ. αβεστ. _axšaēna_, περσ. _axšaina_) με σημασία «σκουρόχρωμος», το οποίο ηχητικά πλησίαζε πολύ προς το ελλ. _άξεινος_ (< _α_- στερητικό + -_ξείνος_ «ξένος, φιλοξενούμενος»). Οι γνωστές τρικυμίες αυτής τής θάλασσας καθιστούσαν την ονομασία _Άξεινος Πόντο_ς («Αφιλόξενη Θάλασσα») πολύ κατάλληλη. Αντ' αυτής όμως επικράτησε τελικά λόγω ευφημισμού η αντίθετή της _Εύξεινος_ (< _ευ + ξείνος_ «ξένος, φιλοξενούμενος») δηλ. «Φιλόξενη Θάλασσα»].


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Εγώ ήξερα, φυσικά, μόνο το ευ+ξείνος. Εδώ έχω όμως μια, ας την πω μεθοδολογική, απορία. Το ότι επικράτησε τελικά η ονομασία _εύξεινος_ αντί για _άξεινος_ (που θα μπορούσε να έχει προκύψει και από μόνη της --κι ας έχει τέλος πάντων μια ηχητική συνάφεια με το ιρανικό), δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι επιχείρημα _κατά_ της προέλευσης από το ιρανικό; [Ξυράφι του Όκαμ κ.λπ.;]


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Βάλε το «απώτερη» όπου βολεύει.


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 10, 2012)

έχει προταθεί και το Άρκτεμις, ως αρκουδοθεά.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Oct 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα και ότι οι καταβολές της είναι προελληνικές.


Αν δεν ξέρουμε, πως ξέρουμε ότι οι καταβολές της είναι προελληνικές;
Έχουμε κάποια ένδειξη για την Μικρασιατική προέλευση, πιθανά από θρησκειολογική προσέγγιση;

Η προέλευση από το άρκτος έχω δει ότι θεωρείται πιθανή, αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποια πηγή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Αν δεν ξέρουμε, πως ξέρουμε ότι οι καταβολές της είναι προελληνικές;


Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτοί που μπορούν να ανιχνεύσουν τη λατρεία της σε άλλους λαούς και δεν βρίσκουν σαφείς ενδείξεις ότι πήρε το όνομά της στην Ελλάδα από κάτι ελληνικό κάνουν την υπόθεση ότι το όνομα δεν είναι ελληνικό.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2012)

εδώ  υπάρχει ένα άρθρο σχετικό με την ετυμολόγηση του ονόματος, η πρόσβαση σε αυτό είναι όμως επί πληρωμή. 
Είναι του 1970, απ' όσο κατάλαβα (από την γερμανική επιθεώρηση «Κάδμος» που ασχολείται με αρχαιοελληνικές επιγραφές) οπότε δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση που δεν ξέρουμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Πληροφορίες από άλλο βιβλίο:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=nw1xdz7fO18C&pg=PA44#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2012)

Για το θέμα η πιο πρόσφατη και έγκυρη ετυμολογική πηγή είναι νομίζω ο Beekes (http://www.brill.com/etymological-dictionary-greek-2-vols), o οποίος σχολιάζει (και σημαίνει τη λέξη ως αναμφίβολα προελληνική):The forms show an interchange _e/i_, which may point to Pre-Greek origin. We further find _e/a_ (see Fur.: 185), which is rather an old phenomenon than a recent assimilation. The variation _t/d_ is due to a recent replacement of the suffix: Myc. has _-t-_, and the forms in _-σιον-_ presuppose a _-t-_ too.
The name is found in Lydian inscriptions (_Artimuś_, _Artimu-_), and Lycian has _ertemi_, but this does not prove that the name comes from Lydia or Asia Minor. Improbable is Illyrian origin (Ruipérez _Emerita _15 (1947): 1ff. and Ruipérez _Zephyrus _2 (1951): 89ff., who assumed Illyr. _*artos_ ‘bear’). Against the interpretation as ‘bear-godess’ _(sic)_ and connection with ἄρκτος see Kretschmer _Glotta _27 (1939): 34, who connects ἄρταμος ‘butcher’, which seems very improbable. The Indo-European interpretation by Peters 1989: 214ff. involves many difficulties and should be rejected.​


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βάλε το «απώτερη» όπου βολεύει.



Νομίζω ότι αυτό που λέει ο Δόκτωρ είναι ότι η ηχητική συνάφεια δεν θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρει αν δεν υπάρχει τεκμήριο ότι ο πόντος ονομάστηκε άξεινος λόγω προηγούμενης ονομασίας από τα περσικά. Δηλαδή έχεις μια ονομασία στα ελληνικά και μια στα περσικά που μοιάζουν ηχητικά. Ακόμη κι αν η περσική είναι προγενέστερη, πώς διαπιστώνεις ότι η ελληνική σχετίζεται με την περσική; Υπάρχει κάποιο αρχαίο τεκμήριο ή αρχαία πηγή που να μας οδηγεί σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

_Names on the globe_ (George Rippey Stewart):
When the Greeks first began to navigate Pontus, its shores were largely inhabited by Iranian-speaking peoples. They sensed the difference in appearance between the water of inland streams and that of the open sea. calling the latter "dark," in their language, _axsaena_. The Greeks adopted this as _Axeinos_. 
Η συνέχεια στο #5. Πριν την εμφάνιση του ελληνικού _Άξεινος_ υπάρχουν πηγές με το όνομα της θάλασσας στα ιρανικά.


Επίσης: Black Sea, σελ. 61
_Placenames of the World_, Adrian Room
http://books.google.gr/books?id=M1JIPAN-eJ4C&lpg=PP1&pg=PA61#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

